# 

## nata76

Chyba przyjdzie mi robić szambo, bo sąsiad nie zgodził sie na podłączenie do jego studzienki kanalizacyjnej, do najbliższej komunalnej jest ok.100m, szacunkowe koszty wybudowania tego przyłącza mnie dobiły  :sad:  

NIe moge mieć POS, bo za mała działka. Zostaje szambo. 
Napiszcie mi, jak to jest miec szambo?Czy w codziennym życiu się to odczuwa,tzn.czy trzeba jakoś czyścić, czegos dodawać do szamba?Co ile czasu sie je opróżnia, ile to kosztuje? JAkie macie szamba? U nas gliniasta ziemia, b. wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Jakie szambo na 5-6 osobową rodzinę?

Mam jakieś mgliste wspomnienia z dzieciństwa, że szambo wybijało, nie można sie było bawić na podwórku, a jak je opróżniali to straszny był zapach....

----------


## JoShi

Mam i używam szczelne betonowe szambo od kilku lat. 

1. Niczego nie dosypuje bo używam zmywarki i innych silnych detergentów i żadne bakterie nie mają sensu.
2. Wiem mniej więcej co ile trzeba opróżniać, więc zaglądam w odpowiednim momencie i stwierdzam czy to już, zamawiam szambonurka i po sprawie.
3. Mam szybkozłączki od szamba w ogrodzeniu, więc nie musze być w domu jak szambonurek przyjeżdża. 
4. Mam szambo rozmiaru 6 mkw mieszkam tylko z mężem i opróżniamy je mniej więcej co 5 tygodni. Jedno opróżnienie kosztuje mnie prawie 100 PLN.
5. Szambo wybija jak się nie pilnuje terminów opróżniania lub jak nie jest szczelne i nabiera wody. Czerpanie przez szybkozłączki powoduje, że rozprzestrzenianie sie przykrych zapachów jest zminimalizowane. Poza tym można stać w bezpośredniej okolicy nawet pełnego szamba i nie czuje się żadnego przykrego zapachu.

----------


## AldonkaS

Ja użytkuję od stycznia tego roku. Rodzina 2+1, szambo 10m3, wywóz co 4 tygodnie, koszt z papierami 185,00PLN brutto. Zapachów (jak nie otwiera sie pokryw włazow) nie ma.

----------


## smutna lidka

> Chyba przyjdzie mi robić szambo, bo sąsiad nie zgodził sie na podłączenie do jego studzienki kanalizacyjnej, do najbliższej komunalnej jest ok.100m, szacunkowe koszty wybudowania tego przyłącza mnie dobiły  
> 
> NIe moge mieć POS, bo za mała działka. Zostaje szambo. 
> Napiszcie mi, jak to jest miec szambo?Czy w codziennym życiu się to odczuwa,tzn.czy trzeba jakoś czyścić, czegos dodawać do szamba?Co ile czasu sie je opróżnia, ile to kosztuje? JAkie macie szamba? U nas gliniasta ziemia, b. wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Jakie szambo na 5-6 osobową rodzinę?
> 
> Mam jakieś mgliste wspomnienia z dzieciństwa, że szambo wybijało, nie można sie było bawić na podwórku, a jak je opróżniali to straszny był zapach....



*raczej spróbuj przekupić sąsiada*

----------


## beton44

> Chyba przyjdzie mi robić szambo, bo sąsiad nie zgodził sie na podłączenie do jego studzienki kanalizacyjnej, do najbliższej komunalnej jest ok.100m, szacunkowe koszty wybudowania tego przyłącza mnie dobiły



nie bardzo rozumiem... 


przecież w pozwoleniu na budowę masz  nakazany sposób 

odprowadzania ścieków - w tym przypadku raczej /skoro jest/ kanalizację chyba???



no to nad czym  tu gdybać  :ohmy:

----------


## SAVAGE7

mnie zrobili studzienkę 55m. od domu. w 3 dni wykopaliśmy rów w dwie osoby. nasz koszt to tylko 55m. rur pcv. nie pamiętam jednak ile to wyniosło. zastosowałem tylko rury szare zamiast tych pomarańczowych bo o wiele taniej wyszły. ponadto kupiłem je u miejscowego producenta z małym rabatem i bez watu. moja rada to kopać te 100m. i będzie spokój do końca życia.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

nata, jedno pytanie: jakiej wielkości masz działkę?

----------


## Marek30022

Szambo to niby żaden kłopot ale to jedyna rzecz która mnie wkurza. Ponadto koszt wywozu szmba (u mnie 14 zł za m3) jest kilka razy większy od kosztów odprowadzenia ścieków kanalizacją. Ja osobiście gdybym tylko miał możliwość pdłączenia się do kanalizacji to wlasnymi rękami (to tak w przenośni, bo chyba lepiej zatrudnić malą koparkę) wykopałbym nawet 200 m rowu żeby tylko pozbyć się szamba.

----------


## rrmi

> nata, jedno pytanie: jakiej wielkości masz działkę?


chyba wiem po co pytasz .
to zalezne jest od wielkosci dzialki czy dadza zgodze na biologiczna oczyszczalnie.
W mojej gminie jest to 1500m2 , a ja mam ok 1400m2 i musi byc szambo .
Gminy same decyduja o tym minimum , jak sadze.
Dlugo nie moglam sobie wyobrazic jak to bedzie miec szambo, 
w poprzednim domu mialam kanalizacje , 
 wczesniej bylam blokowcem .
Teraz juz wiem , ze nie taki diabel straszny.
Czlowiek to takie urzadzenie , ze i z szambem sie jakos pogodzi  :big grin:

----------


## Sumik

Popieram własne kopanie. Daliśmy tylko zrobić studzienkę i podłączenie do ruru kanalizy w ulicy jakieś 3 m + studzienka z odbiorem. 
Podejści do budynku wykopane samemu 47 m . Trochę pracy ale koszt podłączenia spadł znacząco.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

my mamy działkę 1100 m i robimy oczyszczalnie biologiczną z odzyskiem wody do celów gospodarczych. A jak za klika lat będą chcieli podłączać nam kanalizę to...jej nie podłaczymy, bo koszt utrzymania oczyszczalni jest o wieeeele mniejszy niż odprowadzanie kanalizy

----------


## anekri

ja miałam szambo przejściowo bo miała być kanalizacja  więc nieduże 4m3 i odczuwałam wyraźnie dyskomfort   :Confused:  
czy mogę wykapać się w wannie bo może już szambo wybije   :Confused:  
przy każdym użyciu kranu szybkie zamykanie bo szambo... a teraz jak jest kanalizacja to nareszcie luzik

Gdyby szambo było większe to pewnie byłoby inaczej
Musieliśmy swoje pprózniać co 2 tygodnie

----------


## msobanie

Witam,
Nata76, powiedz jakie to byly te szacunkowe koszty podlaczenia do kanalizy? 5 tys? 10 tys?
Wiecej chyba nie.
Za szambo zaplacisz 4-5 tys (z montazem). Za plastikowe jeszcze drozej. Taniej bedzie jak zrobisz sam(a)...
Koszt wywozu szamba na rok to 12x130-150 zl, czyli od okolo 1500 do 1800 zl/rok.
Kanaliza kosztuje 3m^3/osobe/mc czyli jakies 15 zl, moze 20 (nie wiem, bo nie mam kanalizy, ale na pewno nie drozej). Oszczedzasz przynajmniej 100 zl/mc, 1200 - 1500 na rok.
Oplaca sie.
O wygodzie nie wspomne...
Jak masz taki wybor - zapomnij o szambie i przylaczaj sie do kanalizy.
Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## areq

> Koszt wywozu szamba na rok to 12x130-150 zl, czyli od okolo 1500 do 1800 zl/rok.


To wyliczenie jest o.k. dla 3-4 osobowej rodziny,jedna osoba miałaby problem z napełnieniem 10m3/m-c



> Kanaliza kosztuje 3m^3/osobe/mc czyli jakies 15 zl, moze 20 (nie wiem, bo nie mam kanalizy, ale na pewno nie drozej). Oszczedzasz przynajmniej 100 zl/mc, 1200 - 1500 na rok.
> Oplaca sie.


Za ścieki płacisz tyle samo ile zużyłeś wody wg.wskazań licznika,chyba że masz podlicznik na podlewanie w ogródku.
Przy założeniach ,że jedna osoba zużywa 2,5m3 wody na m-c ,przy 4 osobach wychodzi 10m3 * powiedzmy 5zł/m3 to 50zł
Szambo 10m3 raz w miesiącu to koszt 100-110zł /ceny u mnie okolice Poznania/.Zysk,jak widać,połowę,ale na pewno nie 100zł m-c



> O wygodzie nie wspomne...


I to jest bardzo ważne..zapominasz o zaglądaniu do szamba... :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 



> Jak masz taki wybor - zapomnij o szambie i przylaczaj sie do kanalizy.
> Pozdrawiam
> Mirek


Popieram w 100%

----------


## AldonkaS

Jak czytam Wasze posty - to oczom nie wierzę - u mnie 1m3 wywozu szamba kosztuje 18,50PLN   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  , a Wy tu piszecie o 10-12 PLN/m3   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  (Mikołów na Górnym Śląsku).
A swoją drogą - to jak bym miała możliwość podłączenia się do kanalizy (nawet kopiąc 100m przyłącze) - to bym sie podłączała - komfort nie ten co szambo (o kosztach już nie wspomnę).

----------


## Jezier

U mnie wywóz szamba kosztuje 69,55 za beczkę o pojemności ok 9m3. Ale opróżniam szambo gdy jest w nim ok 8 m3. Trudno tak co do litra się wstrzelić. W ciągu roku zamawiam 16 wywozów. Płace więc 1182 zł.
Gdybym miał kanalizację i zapłacił za ścieki zliczone z licznika wody (poszło 128m3 wody) to zapłaciłbym 340 zł - 2,64 zł za 1m3.

Jednak posiadanie szamba to wyjątkowo paskudna sprawa. Trzeba pilnować aby sie nie przepełniło. Gdy jest pełne to woda nie spływa tak jak wtedy gdy było puste. Tania szambiarka którą zamawiam w gminie często nawala a jak są jakies dni wolne (święta) to trzeba zamawiać z wiekszym wyprzedzeniem (do tygodnia). Jak wybieraja to nieżle daje - nie mam szybkozłączek bo i tak ci co przyjeżdżaja nie mogliby sie podłączyć. Komercyjne szambiarki biorą za wywóz ok 130 zł.

----------


## malgo77

> U mnie wywóz szamba kosztuje 69,55 za beczkę o pojemności ok 9m3. Ale opróżniam szambo gdy jest w nim ok 8 m3. Trudno tak co do litra się wstrzelić. W ciągu roku zamawiam 16 wywozów. Płace więc 1182 zł.
> Gdybym miał kanalizację i zapłacił za ścieki zliczone z licznika wody (poszło 128m3 wody) to zapłaciłbym 340 zł - 2,64 zł za 1m3.
> 
> Jednak posiadanie szamba to wyjątkowo paskudna sprawa. Trzeba pilnować aby sie nie przepełniło. Gdy jest pełne to woda nie spływa tak jak wtedy gdy było puste. Tania szambiarka którą zamawiam w gminie często nawala a jak są jakies dni wolne (święta) to trzeba zamawiać z wiekszym wyprzedzeniem (do tygodnia). Jak wybieraja to nieżle daje - nie mam szybkozłączek bo i tak ci co przyjeżdżaja nie mogliby sie podłączyć. Komercyjne szambiarki biorą za wywóz ok 130 zł.


Witam!
właśnie się zastanawiam nad POŚ, tylko nie wiem czy nie jest za późno.. bo mamy prawie stan surowy zamknięty a w pozwoleniu szambo, kanalizy nie ma bo to wiocha, ale jest planowana bo coraz głośniej o tym, moje pytanie brzmi
1) czy trudno będzie zmienić w "papierach" szambo na POŚ
2) czy jest to możliwe na tym etapie budowy, mamy wszystkie instalacje, szambo miałoby być na wiosnę
3) jaki ewentualnie rodzaj oczyszczalni polecacie - działka ma 1,30 ha, jeden sąsiąd oddalony o 250m
4) jaki może być koszt takiej inwestycji?,
czekam na wskazówki, pzdr  :big tongue:

----------


## marcin_u

mam na dzialce wysoki poziom wody gruntowej i z tego powodu mam spore obawy przed szambem. Na koniec 2008r jest planowana kanaliza koło mnie i jak znam zycie to zanim sie wybuduje to zrobia kanalize. Ale zastanawiam sie rowniez nad POS trzcinowym.Co o nim sadzicie?
Dostalem tez taki kosztorys POS trzcinowego:

Z uwagi na wielkość Pana działki, oraz warunki gruntowe mógłbym zaproponować Panu system filtru trzcinowego z rozlewiskiem lub
odprowadzeniem do rowu melioracyjnego, jesli posiada Pan taki na swoim terenie lub w pobliżu.

Jeśli chciałby Pan skorzystać z naszego montażu to wykonujemy prace praktycznie w całej Polsce.

Najmniejszy moduł oczyszczalni dla około 3-4 osób:
1. Zestaw: osadnik gnilny (pojemności 1750 l) + 2 studzienki + drenaż 18 m - wartość około                        2500 zł
2. Pole trzcinowe: folia IZOFOL 7 x 10 m,  grys 8-16/32 około 18 ton, żwir 0-2 mm  około 54 ton,                  3500 zł
3. Robocizna montażu: wykopy, instalacja, nasadzenie trzciny   wartość około                                      2200 zł
                                                                                                      ---------------------
                                                                                          Razem:          około   8200 zł  (netto)
4. Czas realizacji do 7 dni.
5. Gwarancja 2 lata na montaż + 10 lat na osadnik i studzienki
6. Projekt oczyszczalni podpisany przez projektanta z uprawnieniami - wartość 1000 zł netto, przy zleceniu
   nam wykonania instalacji gratis.
7. Oczyszczalnia pracuje przez cały rok, nawet w największe mrozy jest dostarczana z domu zawsze porcja ciepłej
wody ściekowej, a w trzcinowisku w kłączach, jak w stogu siana jest powietrze i mikroorganizmy odżywiające się 
substancjami organicznymi zawartymi w ściekach wytwarzają ciepło.

O ile znajdzie sie miejsce na trzcinowisko o powierzchni 7x10 m i ewentualne rozlewisko o srednicy około 3-3,5 m.

Co o tym kosztorysie sadzicie?

----------


## nata76

Bardzo dziękuję za tak liczne wpowiedzi.

POŚ nie może być,bo działka 860 m,dom parterowy, zaraz obok jeden sąsiad a z drugiej strony ogródki działkowe. 

Szambo,też siemartwię,bo b.wyskoki poziom wód gruntowych, np. przy kopaniu funfamentów,tak nam napływała woda,ze trzeba było co chwila wypompowywać.

KOsztorysy wodociągu od granicy działki do studzienki w zależnosci od firmy wyszły od 12,5 tys. do 18 tys.
Niestety, na robociźnie nie zminimalizuję,bo buduję głównie sama,bez męża, nie mam rodziny, któą mogłabym zaangażować...Sama raczej nie dam rady,a dziecioki za małe,żeby je zagnać  :Wink2:   do roboty.

----------


## bazgrus

> KOsztorysy wodociągu od granicy działki do studzienki w zależnosci od firmy wyszły od 12,5 tys. do 18 tys.
> Niestety, na robociźnie nie zminimalizuję,bo buduję głównie sama,bez męża, nie mam rodziny, któą mogłabym zaangażować...Sama raczej nie dam rady,a dziecioki za małe,żeby je zagnać   do roboty.


Nie wiem skąd oni takie ceny biorą. Gdy mi w Stoenie pokazali ile ich kosztuje podciągnięcie 60m kabla to się uśmiechnąłem.

Zamów koparkę jakieś 60zł / godz. 
Za dzień na pewno wykopie i zapłacisz max 500zł. Do tego rury drugie tyle. Ktoś do montażu + samo przyłączenie = 1500 zł. Projekt+geodeta+uzgodnienia = 1500zł
Razem max 4000

----------


## kbab

Witam
Moja działka to 530m2, korzystam z poś, które jest na str 

http://www.pipelife.pl/oczyszczalnie.php
Kosztowało 3010 zł, sam je montowałem, działa już 5 lat, nie śmierdzi. Obecnie do budowy nie potrzeba zgody, wystarczy powiadomienie urzędu.

----------


## bazgrus

> Witam
> Moja działka to 530m2, korzystam z poś, które jest na str 
> http://www.pipelife.pl/oczyszczalnie.php
> Kosztowało 3010 zł, sam je montowałem, działa już 5 lat, nie śmierdzi. Obecnie do budowy nie potrzeba zgody, wystarczy powiadomienie urzędu.


Jak daleko masz od studni. W przepisach jest 30m no chyba, że zaizolujesz drenaż od dołu (wtedy tylko 15m). Ty robiłeś izolację, czy nie.
Ile kosztuje Cię eksploatacja? Możesz zamieści jakieś zdjęcia?

----------


## kbab

Witam
re bazgrus
studni nie ma, korzystam z wodociągu, zbiornik główny poś jest prawie przy budynku do 1m od ściany, koszt eksploatacji to raz w roku opróżniam -49 zł w 2006r, drenaż zgodnie z przepisami 2 m od ogrodzenia (położone wzdłuż dwie rury w odległości ok 2m od siebie. Zdjęć nie potrafię dołączyć.

----------


## Zygul

Witam Wszystkich! 

Widzę że temat nieco "pachnący" a ja właśnie szukam pomocy w tym temacie:

Buduje domek podpiwniczony. W piwnicy mam zaplanowaną małą kuchnię i toaletę - co nie podlega dyskusji. 
Moje pytania do doświadczonych i użytkujących rózne tego typu rozwiązania: jak najlepiej zrealizować odprowadzenie z piwnicy? 1. Czy osadzić szambo ponizej poziomu parteru a z piwnicy pompować w górę specjalną pompką? 2. Dodac drugi niższy zbiornik szamba specjalanie dla piwnicy? 3. Inne pomysły? Jesli 1 to gdzie umiescic pomkę? Na podlodze piwnicy? Poniżej poziomu podłogi? Na zewnątrz? Czy to urządzenie hałasuje? Jakie pompki polecacie? 
Chetnie wymienie szczegółowe uwagi na mail albo GG. 
z góry dziekuję za pomoc. 

Jesli gdzies na forum znajdują sie odpowiedzi na moje pytania to prosze o skierowanie mnie tam. Szukałem sporo ale niczego nie znalazłem...

----------


## krzysztofh

Też mam szambo, ale mam nadzieję, że w ciągu kilku lat będzie kanalizacja. Płacę 160cł za wywóz ok 10m3. Tak na prawdę jest tam ok 8,5m3.
Tyle kosztuje kurs i już.
O wadach i zaletach raczej wątpliwych bo same wady takiego rozwiązania nie piszę bo już przedmówcy się wypowiedzieli.
Natomiast intryguje mnie inna kwestia. Jak firma wykonująca instalację kanalizayjną w drodze ją wykona jeżeli jest wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Pamiętam jak była kopana dziura pod moje szambo. Do fundamentów domu było 1m a podmórówka wykonanego ogrodzenia już była podmyta obsuwającą się ziemią. Grunt jest przepuszczalny, powiedziałbym żółty piach poniżej 60cm, więc jak dokopaliśmy się do wody obsypywało się aż miło. Co oni robią jak droga 6m szerokości i z obu stron ogrodzenia klinkierowe?

----------


## pan od ciasteczek

A może coś takiego ?
http://www.aquamatic.com.pl/dom.php

Sam badam mocno temat oczyszczalni bo muszę się na coś zdecydować

Nie trzeba robić drenażu, zakopuje się zbiornik w ziemi i cześć - czyli odpada koszt wykopu, żwiru, rur itp. Poza tym ktoś wczoraj zwrócił uwage na pomijany fakt konieczności wymiany całego drenażu w oczyszczalniach drenażowych, łącznie z gruntem po powiedzmy 7-10 latach. A to oznacza dodatkowe spore koszty i zrobienie z naszego ogrodu placu budowy.

----------


## mack

mam szambo 10 m3 a opróżniam średnio co miesiąc 9 m3 za 60 zł. To jest dość tanio w porównaniu z zamieszczonymi tu cenami, jednak wydaje mi się że szambo nabiera wody, bo zużycie 300 l na dobe wydaje mi się za duże na 2 + 1.

----------


## slawwoj

Zrobiłem szambo jesienią na 4 kręgi. Teraz mam dwie studnie pełne wody na 4 kręgi.  :Evil: 
Na szczęscie jeszcze nie mieszkam - na wiosne będę miał zagwostkę.

----------


## krzysztofh

> mam szambo 10 m3 a opróżniam średnio co miesiąc 9 m3 za 60 zł. To jest dość tanio w porównaniu z zamieszczonymi tu cenami, jednak wydaje mi się że szambo nabiera wody, bo zużycie 300 l na dobe wydaje mi się za duże na 2 + 1.


Nie wydaje mi się. My (2 osoby dorosłe) użytkujemy szambo 10m3, ale w praktyce napełniane do ok 9m3 i wybieramy je co 35dni (średnia za 6 miesięcy) i staramy sie niepotrzebnie kranów nie odkręcać. Mamy zmywarkę. Do ścieków w naszym przypadku trzeba w sezonie grzewczym doliczyć skropliny z pieca kondensacyjnego. Taki piec może na dobe wyprodukować ok 20l ścieków co w miesiącu daje ok 500-600l ścieków przy dużym mrozie.

----------


## GACUŚ

Ja mam działeczkę 795 m2 , też myślałem że nie zmieszczę oczyszczalni , ale po dzisiejszych rozmowach z projektantem okazało się ze zmieści się .
Huraaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!
A już myślałem że będę skazany na szambo .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## nata76

A u nas się okazało,ze do kanalizy jest nie 100 a 200m. Nie wiem,co zrobić.....moze to aqamatic, co podaje Pan Od Ciasteczek.....Czy robić kanaliże???(ale koszty ogromniaste)

----------


## slawwoj

Nie mam pojęcia dlaczego ludzie tak podniecają się przydomową oczyszczalnią?
Przecież za przeproszeniem wszystkie ....o (ścieki) idzie na własną działkę, gdzie będą sadzić ekologiczną marchewkę. Co innego żeby te ... ścieki szły do sasiada o to w porządku niech on by te toksyny jadł. Mi to kojarzy się z wylewaniem przez okno do swojego ogródka.

Hmm, a może jestem w błędzie ?  :Confused:

----------


## mapan

w procesie oczyszczania ścieków biorą udział takie same bakterie jak te, które stosowane są do denitryfikacji wody pitnej z ujęć o wysokim no3, a więc nie wykluczone, że taką wodę właśnie pijesz  :smile:

----------


## msobanie

> A u nas się okazało,ze do kanalizy jest nie 100 a 200m. Nie wiem,co zrobić.....moze to aqamatic, co podaje Pan Od Ciasteczek.....Czy robić kanaliże???(ale koszty ogromniaste)


No ale jakie to koszty?
Wiesz czy zgadujesz?

Porownaj z cenami ktore podawalismy (najlepiej sprawdz u siebie) i podejmij decyzje!

Mirek

----------


## kris_pp

Proszę o wypowiedź kogos kto ma system AQUAMATIC; sam sie nad nim zastanawiam, ale brak opini użytkowników

http://www.aquamatic.com.pl/dom.php

----------


## Roobertt

> mnie zrobili studzienkę 55m. od domu. w 3 dni wykopaliśmy rów w dwie osoby. nasz koszt to tylko 55m. rur pcv. nie pamiętam jednak ile to wyniosło. zastosowałem tylko rury szare zamiast tych pomarańczowych bo o wiele taniej wyszły. ponadto kupiłem je u miejscowego producenta z małym rabatem i bez watu. moja rada to kopać te 100m. i będzie spokój do końca życia.


Dziwie się że zostało to odebrane ale działa i jest ok
Ja musze dać rury lite sn-8 w ogródku i to tam gdzie nawet auto nie przejeżdża

----------


## Jacek1204

Intensywnie badam temat kanalizy.
Czy na tą oczyszczalnie aquamatic potrzebne jest pozwolenie. W pozwoleniau na budowe mamy szambo.
Po 2 latach od pozwolenia okazało się jednak, że u nas kanalizy nie zrobią
( dom przy lesie na końcu wsi ).

czy można teraz w trakcie budowy zamienić szambo na np. taki aquamatic ?

No i ile kosztuje ta instalacja ?

----------


## kubek2002

Witam
A co mi byście doradzili, kanalizacja będzie w maju 2009 r, wprowadzam sie w maju 2008, chce kupić trzy zbiorniki po 1000 l na allegro i połączyć je w całość( choć nie wiem czy nie będzie napływać woda przez te połączenia mam wysoki stan wód gruntowych),będzie to taka prowizorka czy przy odbiorze domu będe miał z tego tytułu jakieś problemy bo słyszałem że może być prowizorka do odbioru ale musi być studnia rewizyjna wybudowana przed takim szambem a ja jej nie chce na razie
W obecnym domu w którym mieszkam miałem kiedyś szambo dwukomorowe, to była tragedia ciągle sie coś zapychało, nie szło pod to coś podjechać szambiarką, zapach super,same kłopoty. W tej chwili korzystam z kanalizy i nigdy w świecie bym z niej nie zrezygnował na korzyść szamba choćbym miał sam kopać 200m przyłącza.
Poradżcie czy pomysł z tymi zbiornikami ma sens( 4 osoby w domu)

----------


## pablitoo

*Kubek* - zależy jak jest koszt tej prowizorki ...

Ja również bedę miał w 2009 robiony przyłącz do kanalizacji - nabyłem szambo 12m3 - betonowe jednokomorowe - koszt z montażem i podłączeniem ca 2,5pkln .Rodzinka 4 osobowa - już mieszkamy w domu - szambo wypróżniam raz na półtora miesiąca / wypróżniam 7m3 - taka szambiarka do mnie przyjeżdża / - przy odbiorze budynku przez PINB nie miałem żadnych problemów - w momencie przyłaczenia do kanalizy bedę w plecy te 2,5 kpln - ale przez okres dwóch lat jest to dla mnie do przyjęcia - ale teraz nie mam z szambem żadnych problemów ... - a co bedzie z Twoim pomysłem montażu kilku zbiorników / sumarycznie 3m3 / - nie dość że mało to jeszcze nie wiadomo jak Ci to bedzie działać ...

----------


## kubek2002

> *Kubek* - zależy jak jest koszt tej prowizorki ...
> 
> Ja również bedę miał w 2009 robiony przyłącz do kanalizacji - nabyłem szambo 12m3 - betonowe jednokomorowe - koszt z montażem i podłączeniem ca 2,5pkln .Rodzinka 4 osobowa - już mieszkamy w domu - szambo wypróżniam raz na półtora miesiąca / wypróżniam 7m3 - taka szambiarka do mnie przyjeżdża / - przy odbiorze budynku przez PINB nie miałem żadnych problemów - w momencie przyłaczenia do kanalizy bedę w plecy te 2,5 kpln - ale przez okres dwóch lat jest to dla mnie do przyjęcia - ale teraz nie mam z szambem żadnych problemów ... - a co bedzie z Twoim pomysłem montażu kilku zbiorników / sumarycznie 3m3 / - nie dość że mało to jeszcze nie wiadomo jak Ci to bedzie działać ...



Kurcze wiem że będzie zbyt mała pojemność tego ustrojstwa, ale koszt około 600 zł, a przez rok przemęcze się  :sad:  , tak myśle, obym nie przekombinował

----------


## pablitoo

> Kurcze wiem że będzie zbyt mała pojemno


I na tym się skup przede wszystkim - jest sens wypróżniać zbiornik co tydzień czy dwa tygodnie ?? I tak przez dwa lata ...
Wg mnie dla takiej rodzinki / 4 osoby / zbiornik 10m3 to optimum - u mnie wypróżniam 7m3 raz na półtora miesiąca - i jest to do przyjęcia ...
No i ważne jest jeszcze jakośc wykonania takiej instalacji / 3 zbiorniki po 1m3 / - jak to wykonasz i uszczelnisz dobrze to nie powinno być problemów , ale jak nie - to same kłopoty przez kupę czasu ...

Jaki jest koszt takiego zbiornika 1m3 z alledrogo ??

----------


## pablitoo

600 pln za wszystko czy 600 pln za jeden zbiornik ??

Wybacz ale 200pln za zbiornik to mi nie pachnie jakąś chociażby przyzwoitą jakością ...

A odnośnie terminu przyłacza do kanalizacji - nie wierz tak do końca tym terminom - u mnie pierwsza opcja to był termin 2007 - ale jak widać teraz jest 2009 - a jak bedzie naprawdę - tego nikt nie wie ...   :Lol:  
A zostać przy prowizorce jeszcze dłużej ... - no cóż - jak kto woli ...

----------


## kubek2002

> Napisał kubek2002
> 
> 
> Kurcze wiem że będzie zbyt mała pojemno
> 
> 
> I na tym się skup przede wszystkim - jest sens wypróżniać zbiornik co tydzień czy dwa tygodnie ?? I tak przez dwa lata ...
> Wg mnie dla takiej rodzinki / 4 osoby / zbiornik 10m3 to optimum - u mnie wypróżniam 7m3 raz na półtora miesiąca - i jest to do przyjęcia ...
> No i ważne jest jeszcze jakośc wykonania takiej instalacji / 3 zbiorniki po 1m3 / - jak to wykonasz i uszczelnisz dobrze to nie powinno być problemów , ale jak nie - to same kłopoty przez kupę czasu ...
> ...



80 zł polskich  :smile: , męka by trwała 12 miesięcy, no chyba że firma wykonująca kanalize w gminie by nawaliła z terminami no to wtedy tragizm  :sad:

----------


## marcin_u

ja zakupiłem 4 zbirniki 1000l (koszt 40zł/zbirnik + 200zł transport) chce je połaczyc razem.scieki maja zapełniac te zbiorniki kolejno tak wiec czym dalej to woda bedzie bardziej oczyszczona.zamierzam tez wrzucac tabletki do oczyszczalni.wode z ostatniego zbiornika bede mogł uzywac do podlewania trawki tak wiec przyjazd szambiarki bedzie znacznie zadszy.
takie szmbo ma mi starczyc na 1-2 lata bo juz jest budowana oczyszczalnia.

----------


## pablitoo

> 80 zł polskich


No comments - nie to żebym był rozrzutny - ale jednak jak miałbym się grzebać w gównianym interesie nawet przez rok - to nie dla mnie ...   :Lol:

----------


## pablitoo

> ja zakupiłem 4 zbirniki 1000l (koszt 40zł/zbirnik + 200zł transport) chce je połaczyc razem.scieki maja zapełniac te zbiorniki kolejno tak wiec czym dalej to woda bedzie bardziej oczyszczona.zamierzam tez wrzucac tabletki do oczyszczalni.wode z ostatniego zbiornika bede mogł uzywac do podlewania trawki tak wiec przyjazd szambiarki bedzie znacznie zadszy.
> takie szmbo ma mi starczyc na 1-2 lata bo juz jest budowana oczyszczalnia.


Tabletki to sa dobre na ból głowy - bez urazy ...

Woda po takim którymś zbiorniku bedzie tak samo śmierdziała jak po pierwszym - no chyba że zastosujesz napowietrzanie i drenaż rozsączający ...

Mój sąsiad ma trójkomorowe szambo - woda z ostatniej komory jest hmmm - nieciekawa delikatnie rzecz ujmując ...

----------


## kubek2002

> ja zakupiłem 4 zbirniki 1000l (koszt 40zł/zbirnik + 200zł transport) chce je połaczyc razem.scieki maja zapełniac te zbiorniki kolejno tak wiec czym dalej to woda bedzie bardziej oczyszczona.zamierzam tez wrzucac tabletki do oczyszczalni.wode z ostatniego zbiornika bede mogł uzywac do podlewania trawki tak wiec przyjazd szambiarki bedzie znacznie zadszy.
> takie szmbo ma mi starczyc na 1-2 lata bo juz jest budowana oczyszczalnia.


Marcin daj namiary na tego dostawce

----------


## sylvo

Ja mam tymczasowe (do lata) szambo z 4 paletopojemników. Kupiłem je w Ozorkowie k/Łodzi tel 888 65 25 86. 
Niestey jest kłopot z połączeniem: jak dołem to będzie ciągnął wodę gruntową i trzeba zrobić odpowietrzenie, jak górą to z każdego osobno trzeba wyprowadzić wyjście ponad grunt do wybierania. 
Te zbiorniki są miękkie, trzeba je zabezpieczyć żeby ziemia ich nie zgniotła.
Połączyłem zbiorniki za pomocą gumowych uszczelek i silikonu - starałem się ale szczelnie nie jest. Zbiorniki obłożyłem rurami stalowymi i zespawałem wszystko do kupy, całość w ziemi obłożyłem eternitem - a i tak trochę ję powgniatało. 
Reasumując na tymczasowe szambo się nadaje, jak na całe życie to może być ciężko.

----------


## kubaimycha

W poprzednim domu, gdzie mieszkaliśmy 10 lat mieliśmy kanalizację...Teraz mamy szambo, w perspektywie ( optymistycznej ) kanalizacja do końca roku...Niby jest ok, ale to pamiętanie, żeby wybrać na czas ...  :Roll:

----------


## mynia_pynia

Robić szamba się nie opłaca.
Koszt budowy to około 4 tyś, a później płacisz powyżej stówki raz w miesiącu-jak dobrze idzie, co daje rocznie imprezę około 1500 - 1800zł
Jeśli masz małą działkę to możesz sobie zrobić przydomową oczyszczalnie ścieków z osadem czynnym - nie wymaga dużego miejsca.
W dodatku budowa oczyszczalni w wielu gminach jest dofinansowywana jeżeli nie ma kanalizacji bądź podłączenie jest nieopłacalne (wysokie koszty).
U nas zwracają 50% inwestycji (nie więcej niż 10 tyś) - musisz mieć fakturę, projekt i musi to być zgłoszone! 
Koszt obsługi oczyszczalni przydomowej to max 400zł rocznie.
I tak koszt budowy oczyszczalni w moim przypadku to 8300 zł - gmina mi zwróci 4150zł - a jeśli nawet nie zwróci to i tak w ciągu 3 lat wyjdę na plus.

----------


## kubaimycha

...tak, tylko u nas baaardzo mokro i glina...Oczyszczalnia nie byłaby chyba dobrym pomysłem...

----------


## JoShi

> W obecnym domu w którym mieszkam miałem kiedyś szambo dwukomorowe, to była tragedia ciągle sie coś zapychało, nie szło pod to coś podjechać szambiarką, zapach super,same kłopoty.


Powiem Ci co myślę. Albo mieliście źle wykonane szambo albo nie umiecie korzystać z tego urządzenia. Z całym szacunkiem, ale co trzeba wywalać do szamba, żeby przepływ między komorami się zapychał. Do głowy przychodzą mi jedynie pampersy. Od pięciu lat użytkuję szambo dwukomorowe i niezbyt przyjemny zapach to mam i owszem, jak do sąsiada przyjeżdża szambiarka i wybiera szambo przez klapy. Wiadomo szambo jest pewną uciążliwością, bo trzeba myśleć o tym gdzie i jak je umiejscowić, żeby było wygodnie wybierać (polecam szybkozłączki w ogrodzeniu) a poza tym trzeba pamiętać o opróżnianiu, żeby nie było kłopotów. Doprawdy nie mam pojęcia jak chcesz połączyć trzy niewielkie plastikowe zbiorniki, żeby były szczelnie, żeby przepływ między nimi Ci się nie zapychał (skoro z szambem miałeś ten problem) i jak zamierzasz je opróżniać. Myślę, że ścieki to zbyt poważny problem, by na własne życzenie ryzykować skażenie gleby i wód gruntowych jakąś prowizorką.

----------


## kubek2002

> Napisał kubek2002
> 
> W obecnym domu w którym mieszkam miałem kiedyś szambo dwukomorowe, to była tragedia ciągle sie coś zapychało, nie szło pod to coś podjechać szambiarką, zapach super,same kłopoty.
> 
> 
> Powiem Ci co myślę. Albo mieliście źle wykonane szambo albo nie umiecie korzystać z tego urządzenia. Z całym szacunkiem, ale co trzeba wywalać do szamba, żeby przepływ między komorami się zapychał. Do głowy przychodzą mi jedynie pampersy. Od pięciu lat użytkuję szambo dwukomorowe i niezbyt przyjemny zapach to mam i owszem, jak do sąsiada przyjeżdża szambiarka i wybiera szambo przez klapy. Wiadomo szambo jest pewną uciążliwością, bo trzeba myśleć o tym gdzie i jak je umiejscowić, żeby było wygodnie wybierać (polecam szybkozłączki w ogrodzeniu) a poza tym trzeba pamiętać o opróżnianiu, żeby nie było kłopotów. Doprawdy nie mam pojęcia jak chcesz połączyć trzy niewielkie plastikowe zbiorniki, żeby były szczelnie, żeby przepływ między nimi Ci się nie zapychał (skoro z szambem miałeś ten problem) i jak zamierzasz je opróżniać. Myślę, że ścieki to zbyt poważny problem, by na własne życzenie ryzykować skażenie gleby i wód gruntowych jakąś prowizorką.


Jestem ciekaw ile mieszkasz w swoim nowym domu, poczekaj tak z 5-10 lat to zobaczysz co to szambo, jak będziesz walczył bo coś się zapchało,z tych zbiorników chce zrobić coś niedrogiego i szybkiego, za rok będzie kanaliza, mnie nie stać na szambo za 4000 zł które służyć mi będz  :Evil:  ie 12 miesięcy[/code][/list]

----------


## JoShi

> Jestem ciekaw ile mieszkasz w swoim nowym domu


W moim domu mieszkam 5 lat. Wcześniej 12 lat mieszkałam w innym domu z szambem dwukomorowym a moi rodzice mieszkają tam do dziś, czyli razem ze 30 lat. Zaręczam Ci, że wiem o czym piszę. Nie jestem mieszczuchem co z bloku wyposażonego w kanalizacje sprowadził się na wieś. 





> jak będziesz walczył bo coś się zapchało


1. Jestem kobietą, chyba nie zauwazyłeś.
2. Moje wieloletnie doświadczenie w tym temacie każe mi trwać w przekonaniu, ze w prawidłowo wykonanym i użytkowanym szambie wielokomorowym nie ma się co zapchać.




> mnie nie stać na szambo za 4000 zł które służyć mi będz  ie 12 miesięcy


Obawiam się, że aby podłączyć się do kanalizacji będziesz musiał mieć porządny zbiornik pośredni. Tak czy siak będziesz musiał te pieniądze wydać. A poza tym nie wiem jak ty, ale ja wolałabym zrobić sobie jedną betonową komorę 3m sześcienne niż pieprzyć się z plastikowymi zbiornikami, klecić jakąś prowizorkę i zastanawiać się czy już mam coli w wodzie czy jeszcze nie. Znam takich co z szambem kombinowali i teraz wodę pitną muszą sobie przywozić w baniaczkach, bo studnie skażone na znacznym obszarze. Wolisz tak? Twoja sprawa. Mam nadzieję, że nie będziesz moim sąsiadem i trzymam kciuki za Twoich sąsiadów.

----------


## Jacek1204

Do Joshi : napisz coś wiecej na temat tej szybkozłaczki. U mnie szambo bedzie ok. 15 m od drogi. Nie wyobrażam sobie, że szmbiarka będzie jeździć po działce co miesiąc.
Wytłumacz, jak wykonuje się takie szybkozłaczki.

----------


## pablitoo

> Do Joshi : napisz coś wiecej na temat tej szybkozłaczki. U mnie szambo bedzie ok. 15 m od drogi. Nie wyobrażam sobie, że szmbiarka będzie jeździć po działce co miesiąc.
> Wytłumacz, jak wykonuje się takie szybkozłaczki.


Szybkozłączka do szambiarki to wyprowadzona rura z szamba do granicy posesji i zakończona specjalnym przyłączem - takim jakie mają szambiarki przy rurach .
Podczas przyjazdu szambowozu operator zapina się do tej złączki swoim wężem i z drogi nie wjeżdżając na posesję wypompowywuje jego zawartość .

*Tutaj* moje poszukiwania takiej złączki - finał poszukiwań - znalazłem i kupiłem  :smile:  - takoż w ciągu najbliższych dni - montaż złączki u mnie na posesji.

PS. Nabyłem dwa złącza - potrzebne jest jedno - jak jesteś zainteresowany pisz na _pw_.

----------


## JoShi

> Do Joshi : napisz coś wiecej na temat tej szybkozłaczki. U mnie szambo bedzie ok. 15 m od drogi. Nie wyobrażam sobie, że szmbiarka będzie jeździć po działce co miesiąc.
> Wytłumacz, jak wykonuje się takie szybkozłaczki.


Tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post64441...=szamba#644412
masz wątek o moich działaniach w tym zakresie  :smile:  Ze zdjęciami.

----------


## Jacek1204

Bardzo dziekuję za wyczerpujący raport z Twoich zmagań. 
Mając te informacje przystepujemy teraz do pracy !
Co zrobilibysmy bez internetu ?!

----------


## aneta17

Ha-temat brzmi "jak to jest mieć szambo" czy jakoś tak  :big grin:   A no chyba zadna przyjemność-już sie przekonałam i potrzebuję pomocy od osób bardziej w tym kierunku doświadczonych!
Po pierwszym wypróżnianiu szamba w domu śmierdziało niemiłosiernie   :Evil:   - czy może ktoś wie gdzie może leżeć przyczyna??! Aż sie boje pomyślec o następnym przyjeździe szambiarki brrrrrrr.......
Mam 2 zbiorniki połączone, z kominkami odpowietrzającymi - zawartość schodzi b. dobrze (tak powiedziałten gość od szamba) - gdzie przyczyna smrodu w domu???!!!! HELP!

----------


## Krisker

> Ha-temat brzmi "jak to jest mieć szambo" czy jakoś tak   A no chyba zadna przyjemność-już sie przekonałam i potrzebuję pomocy od osób bardziej w tym kierunku doświadczonych!
> Po pierwszym wypróżnianiu szamba w domu śmierdziało niemiłosiernie    - czy może ktoś wie gdzie może leżeć przyczyna??! Aż sie boje pomyślec o następnym przyjeździe szambiarki brrrrrrr.......
> Mam 2 zbiorniki połączone, z kominkami odpowietrzającymi - zawartość schodzi b. dobrze (tak powiedziałten gość od szamba) - gdzie przyczyna smrodu w domu???!!!! HELP!


A opróżnianie przez właz, czy wyprowadzona rura z przyłączem dla szambiarki?

----------


## theodolit

Generalnie wyglada na to ze chyba cos z napowietrzaniem zbiornika przy wybieraniu szwankuje na tyle ze przy okazji wode z jakiegos syfonu wyciag a domu i zapachy spod pachy dostaja sie do domku...


ale zeby tak wyssac z syfonu to chyba bardzo, bardzo niekorzystna sytuacja musiała by sachodzić, a moze poprostu szambo za blisko okien ?

----------


## aneta17

Opróżnianie odbywa się przez złączkę strażacką. 
A smród nie dochodzi DO DOMU z zewnątrz tylko "daje" w środku!!! 
Może faktycznie jest takie "ssanie" gówienek   :Lol:   że wysysa wode z kibelka a raczej z jego syfonu????!!!!!! Hmmmmm......?!!!!

----------


## theodolit

> Opróżnianie odbywa się przez złączkę strażacką. 
> A smród nie dochodzi DO DOMU z zewnątrz tylko "daje" w środku!!! 
> Może faktycznie jest takie "ssanie" gówienek    że wysysa wode z kibelka a raczej z jego syfonu????!!!!!! Hmmmmm......?!!!!


a macie min 5m od włazu/złaczki do najblizszego okna ?

no i moze szambo od 'zawietrznej' a to pech  :big tongue:

----------


## Krisker

> Opróżnianie odbywa się przez złączkę strażacką.


A szambo ma właz? Jeśli tak, to sugeruję go otworzyć na próbę przy następnym opróżnianiu. Jeśli tym razem syfonów nie wyssie, to napowietrzanie zbiorników jest za słabe.

----------


## aneta17

Właz jest - oprócz kominków oczywiście! Zastosuję się do porad z tym otwarciem włazu  - zobaczę a raczej powącham!
Dzięki za zainteresowanie problemem. Gdyby komuś coś jeszcze przyszło do głowy - będę dźwięczna!

----------


## dabell

Ja mam oczyszczalnię Aquamatica - działa, po otwarciu komory nic nie śmierdzi  :Smile: , a wodę po oczyszczeniu spuszczam do rowu melioracyjnego (mam pozwolenie wodno-prawne).
W pozwoleniu na budowę miałam szambo,ale w warunkach zabudowy możliwość POŚ,  przed uzyskaniem pozwolenia na użytkowanie każda zmiana w stosunku do stanu na który wydane jest pozwolenie na budowę -  wymagany jest projekt zamienny - który zrobiliśmy.

----------


## kubek2002

> Właz jest - oprócz kominków oczywiście! Zastosuję się do porad z tym otwarciem włazu  - zobaczę a raczej powącham!
> Dzięki za zainteresowanie problemem. Gdyby komuś coś jeszcze przyszło do głowy - będę dźwięczna!



Witam
Tak mnie tutaj na forum napastowano że szambo to nie jest shit ale jest git  :big grin:  .
Mogą być dwie przyczyny takowego stanu 
1) Podczas wyciągania szamba robi się podciśnienie które skutecznie zasysa wode stojącą w syfonach i robi z szamba tzw cofke, ale  tu musi zaistnieć warunek, ano taki że nie ma odpowietrzenia pionowego kanalizacji
2)tak jak warunek pierwszy z tą różnicą iż instalacja kanalizacji jest nieszczelna na łączeniach rur które wychodzą w domu np rurka spustowa w umywalce

Powiem tak u mnie zaistniał 2 przyczyna

Pozdrawiam szczęśliwców korzystających z szamb

----------


## Krisker

Jest jeszcze jedna, choć mało prawdopodobna przyczyna. Szambo mogło być zapełnione wraz z fragmentem przyłącza. Przy opróżnianiu duża ilość ścieków spłynęła nagle wysysając syfony.

----------


## kosmo77

Dlaczego, ta przyczyna jest akurat bardzo prawdopodobna. Jeśli jest wysoki poziom ścieków w szambie to w rurze kanalizacyjnej też jest sporo wody która dosyć gwałtownie wypływa przy opróżnianiu szamba - no i wtedy bardzo sprawnie wyssie wodę z syfonów.

----------


## theodolit

> Dlaczego, ta przyczyna jest akurat bardzo prawdopodobna. Jeśli jest wysoki poziom ścieków w szambie to w rurze kanalizacyjnej też jest sporo wody która dosyć gwałtownie wypływa przy opróżnianiu szamba - no i wtedy bardzo sprawnie wyssie wodę z syfonów.



a dlaczego w rurze dopływowej ma byc woda ?

włącenie do szamba 'z gory' lub z boku w na samej górze zbiornika ? jak instalacja sie napełnai to jest sytuacja awaryjna .... i to bardzo zle 

jeszcze jak ktos wykonal instalacje z rur max 110 to mozna liczyc na korki papierowo/tłuszczowo/mydlane .... - przepychanie, odkopywanie WUKO etc - nie bedzie Pan zadowolony  :wink:

----------


## freetask

> Bardzo dziękuję za tak liczne wpowiedzi.
> 
> POŚ nie może być,bo działka 860 m,dom parterowy, zaraz obok jeden sąsiad a z drugiej strony ogródki działkowe. 
> 
> Szambo,też siemartwię,bo b.wyskoki poziom wód gruntowych, np. przy kopaniu funfamentów,tak nam napływała woda,ze trzeba było co chwila wypompowywać.
> 
> KOsztorysy wodociągu od granicy działki do studzienki w zależnosci od firmy wyszły od 12,5 tys. do 18 tys.


Możesz napisać co ostatecznie zrobiłaś? A te koszty to z przepompownią czy bez?

----------


## kosmo77

> Napisał kosmo77
> 
> Dlaczego, ta przyczyna jest akurat bardzo prawdopodobna. Jeśli jest wysoki poziom ścieków w szambie to w rurze kanalizacyjnej też jest sporo wody która dosyć gwałtownie wypływa przy opróżnianiu szamba - no i wtedy bardzo sprawnie wyssie wodę z syfonów.
> 
> 
> 
> a dlaczego w rurze dopływowej ma byc woda ?
> 
> włącenie do szamba 'z gory' lub z boku w na samej górze zbiornika ? jak instalacja sie napełnai to jest sytuacja awaryjna .... i to bardzo zle 
> ...


Hm, u mnie tak się raz stało. Po prostu szambo jest dosyć daleko od domu i aby zachować spadek rura wchodzi nie od góry a z boku (na górze zbiornika, ale jeśli szambo się przepełni to poziom ścieków przykrywa wejście rury do zbiornika). Raz się zagapiłem z zamówieniem wywozu no i przy wybieraniu takiego przepełnionego szamba w domu po prostu wyciągnęło wodę z syfonu w prysznicu - było czuć szambiany zapach w łazience. To właśnie była ta sytuacja awaryjna.

----------


## sailor_ro

Hey

Zeby nie zaczynac nowego postu to podepne sie do tego.na planie zagospodarowania mam wyrysowane szambo w rogu działeczki.napisane jest tyle ze musi byc min. 2 metry od granic działek sasiednich(jedna z nich to droga gminna).Do budynku stamtad mam kawałek drogi,zamyslilem sobie wiec,aby je posadowic na podjezdzie do garazu,zachowujac odl. 2 metry od ulicy.Do najblizszego okna (okno od pom. gosp) bedzie 3-3.5 metra,do okien "mieszkalnych" bedzie z 5 metrów.Czy tak mozna usytuowac zbiornik??
pozdrawiam

----------


## Krisker

> Hey
> 
> Zeby nie zaczynac nowego postu to podepne sie do tego.na planie zagospodarowania mam wyrysowane szambo w rogu działeczki.napisane jest tyle ze musi byc min. 2 metry od granic działek sasiednich(jedna z nich to droga gminna).Do budynku stamtad mam kawałek drogi,zamyslilem sobie wiec,aby je posadowic na podjezdzie do garazu,zachowujac odl. 2 metry od ulicy.Do najblizszego okna (okno od pom. gosp) bedzie 3-3.5 metra,do okien "mieszkalnych" bedzie z 5 metrów.Czy tak mozna usytuowac zbiornik??
> pozdrawiam


Te 5m styknie, ale definicja pomieszczenia gospodarczego chyba też łapie się na "pobyt ludzi"... Wtedy też musi być 5m. Ale nie jestem tego pewien. Pamiętaj, że te odległości dotyczą wylotów i włazów zbiornika.

----------


## aneta17

> Napisał aneta17
> 
> Opróżnianie odbywa się przez złączkę strażacką.
> 
> 
> A szambo ma właz? Jeśli tak, to sugeruję go otworzyć na próbę przy następnym opróżnianiu. Jeśli tym razem syfonów nie wyssie, to napowietrzanie zbiorników jest za słabe.


Dzięki forumowiczom za pomoc-wczoraj miałam kolejne opróżnianie szamba i nie śmierdziało! A pewnie dlatego że otworzyliśmy właz i nie tworzyło się podciśnienie które zasysało wszystko z domu   :big grin:  
POZDRAWOAM

----------


## derifter

> Szybkozłączka do szambiarki to wyprowadzona rura z szamba do granicy posesji i zakończona specjalnym przyłączem - takim jakie mają szambiarki przy rurach .
> Podczas przyjazdu szambowozu operator zapina się do tej złączki swoim wężem i z drogi nie wjeżdżając na posesję wypompowywuje jego zawartość .


A mozna troche detali technicznych ?

Jest jakas znormalizowana srednica tej zlaczki w wozach sanizacyjnych (czy jak sie tez one nazywaja ?
Moze sie okazac ze jeszcze bede musial robic redukcję bo woz ma inna koncowke.

Rozumiem ze rura wchodzi do szamba i jest tam na stałe, ale jak wchodzi ? 
Mam szambo z jednego kawalka, betonowe - czy musze sie wkuwac boczkiem, gdzies ponizej gornego przykrycia ? 
Moze górą ?
Troche sie obawiam ze na wejsciu rury do zbiornika utraci sie szczelnosc.

----------


## derifter

Rady potrzebuje od kogos co juz to przerabial.
Szambo jest jedną betonową skrzynią. 9 m.szesc, ok 3 metry od drogi, pokrywa jest jakies pol metra ponizej poziomu gruntu.
Jako ze juz w srodku jest "towar" choc raczej niewiele - musze na gwalt zrobic to wyjscie do płota, wczesniej sie nie dalo z paru powodow. Ale jednoczesnie wiadomo ze raczej nikt nie wejdzie do srodka zeby umocowac koncowke węża na dole.
I teraz:
Zalozmy ze przebiję się wężem do szamba z boku. 
Jesli dam duze nachylenie - wąż bedzie krotszy i pewnie da sie wyczuc kiedy oprze sie o dno ale dziure bede mial dosc blisko dna a to znaczy ze albo woda z zewnatrz albo towar z wewnatrz  beda chcialy sie przedostac na druga strone. 
Jesli zrobie dziure blisko powierzchni - wąż - idąc niezbyt pochyło w dół bedzie długi i wcale nie ma gwarancji ze dotrze do dna.

Wszelkie opinie mile widziane. Maile też, na czasie mi troche zalezy..

----------


## JoShi

> Jest jakas znormalizowana srednica tej zlaczki w wozach sanizacyjnych (czy jak sie tez one nazywaja ?
> Moze sie okazac ze jeszcze bede musial robic redukcję bo woz ma inna koncowke.


Wykonaj telefon do swojego szambonurka i zapytaj jakich końcówek używa.





> Rozumiem ze rura wchodzi do szamba i jest tam na stałe, ale jak wchodzi ?


Jeśłi szambo już jest gotowe i używane to tylko górą.





> Mam szambo z jednego kawalka, betonowe - czy musze sie wkuwac boczkiem, gdzies ponizej gornego przykrycia ?


Nyżmy wycięli dziurę dokładnie na rancie czyli między pokrywą a ścianą boczną. Poszukaj wątku w którym zamieszczałam zdjęcia.




> Troche sie obawiam ze na wejsciu rury do zbiornika utraci sie szczelnosc.


No to trzeba potem dobrze zaklajstrować. Nam się udało  :smile: 






> ...jednoczesnie wiadomo ze raczej nikt nie wejdzie do srodka zeby umocowac koncowke węża na dole.


A po co mocować na dole? My mamy elastyczne zbrojone węże i nie są mocowane wewnątrz zbiornika. 




> Jesli zrobie dziure blisko powierzchni - wąż - idąc niezbyt pochyło w dół bedzie długi i wcale nie ma gwarancji ze dotrze do dna.


Jak to nie ma? Trzeba kupić tyle, żeby doszło do dna. Trzeba również pamiętać, żeby końcówkę znajdującą się przy dnie zbiornika ściąć na ukoś aby zapobiec ewentualnemu przyssaniu się jej do dna w czasie wybierania zawartości szamba.

----------


## Senser

Szambo mieć...generalnie nie najlepiej  :Smile: 
15 zł/m3 to nie jest to o czym marzyłem   :Lol:

----------


## derifter

> Szambo mieć...generalnie nie najlepiej


Myslisz ze ktos to wybiera z zamilowania do zapachow ?
Jest jeszcze las niedaleko. Ciekawe na ile wystarczy.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

W sensie, że musi kupić akurat tę działkę?

----------


## PRIAPOS

[QUOTE=dabell;2352418]Ja mam oczyszczalnię Aquamatica - działa, po otwarciu komory nic nie śmierdzi  :Smile: , a wodę po oczyszczeniu spuszczam do rowu melioracyjnego (mam pozwolenie wodno-prawne).
W pozwoleniu na budowę miałam szambo,ale w warunkach zabudowy możliwość POŚ,  przed uzyskaniem pozwolenia na użytkowanie każda zmiana w stosunku do stanu na który wydane jest pozwolenie na budowę -  wymagany jest projekt zamienny - który zrobiliśmy.[/QUOTE

Właśnie kupiłem działkę z projektem i pozwoleniem na budowę. WZ i PnB zakłada potrzebę wykonania zbiornika bezodpływowego. Czy jest szansa na zmianę tego zapisu na POŚ? Po przeniesieniu PnB na mnie zamierzam na wiosnę rozpocząć budowe, czy na tym etapie jest szansa na zmianę w tym zakresie?

----------


## Mirek z ABC

> Chyba przyjdzie mi robić szambo, bo sąsiad nie zgodził sie na podłączenie do jego studzienki kanalizacyjnej, do najbliższej komunalnej jest ok.100m, szacunkowe koszty wybudowania tego przyłącza mnie dobiły  
> 
> NIe moge mieć POS, bo za mała działka. Zostaje szambo. 
> Napiszcie mi, jak to jest miec szambo?Czy w codziennym życiu się to odczuwa,tzn.czy trzeba jakoś czyścić, czegos dodawać do szamba?Co ile czasu sie je opróżnia, ile to kosztuje? JAkie macie szamba? U nas gliniasta ziemia, b. wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Jakie szambo na 5-6 osobową rodzinę?
> 
> Mam jakieś mgliste wspomnienia z dzieciństwa, że szambo wybijało, nie można sie było bawić na podwórku, a jak je opróżniali to straszny był zapach....


Możesz też pomyśleć o drenażu: [SPAM - moderowano]

----------

